# Anthony Bourdain



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey everyone,
Am currently watching Anthony Bourdain: No Reservations Dubai on Travel Channel.. fyi it might be on the internet soon if you wanna catch it - I like Anthony's no bullsh$% view of cities and ability to not get caught up in glamor. In fact, he despises the veil most cities put up - should be an interesting episode!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

No Spoilers please!

I will be watching that episode this evening.
-


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

No spoilers coming from me, just finished watching! we'll have to trade reactions tomorrow!


----------



## Hamish (Dec 8, 2008)

Should be great, will check it out tonight, Bourdain rocks


----------

